# Looking for pacojet ice cream & gelato recipes.



## joshua mervis (Dec 14, 2013)

I just got a pacojet, if anyone has any past experience with one, and would share any recipes &/or tips and tricks to get the best use of the machine, I would appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

I am incredibly jealous.

http://www.pacojet.com/en/recipes/Ice-creams.php


----------

